# Limited Slip and No Slip Differentials....Whats the difference?



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

As the title states whats the difference? I've found and Eaton LSD and a Richmond Powertrax no slip, but have no clue what the difference is.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

A limited slip is a cone or clutch style posi unit. While the powertrax is a rachet style geared posi, I think the no slip is just advertising, not reality. The only no slip is a spool which locks the axles together and drag race only unit, or dirt track. The rachet holds better than a LSD but is noisy when it rachets during a turn so I've heard. I wanted to use a Powertrax in my 70, but am having second thoughts.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

What do you mean holds better? I've found 4 different units now, these 2 and 2 Auburn units. Just not sure which to get, the Easton is the most expensive and one of the Auburn's is 375 shipped.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Use a multi-clutch unit. Better than the OEM cone type, and more readily rebuildable. That said, I'm running two oem cone types in my goats without issue, and have been. How much racing do you do, etc. I have a powertrax type locker (ratchet spool type) in on of my 4X4's, and I hate it on the street, where I am 99% of the time. Pops, jerks, snaps, and kicks the rear end around.....deadly on wet pavement. One of the guys who used to post here (Rukee) runs an Auburn in his '65 and has had great results with it. They have a good reputation and bolt right in....


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

What GTO said, that's what I mean by holds better. The powertrax replaces the spider gears, normal posi's can still use the spider gears in the corners to unload the rear end.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

No racing unless I just feel like gunning it on an open road, I still get that bogging down at high RPMs. Need to drop the tank and clean the sock. I'm going with the Auburn.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Good choice, X. Probably what I'd do. Do yourself a favor and order a new sock before you drop the tank. When I was having your same issue years back, the sock had actually folded up on itself several times over, forming a wad that would starve me for fuel. Your sock may be old and tired. I ended up cutting the sock off of mine....1n 1988!!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, let me muddy the water a little now that you've made your decision :lol: There's another "type"/brand out there and it happens to be the one that I chose for my 69. It's Wavetrac. It's sort of a clutch type unit, but what's unique about it is that the mechanism inside can apply variable clamping force to the clutches. The more one wheel tries to spin, the harder it applies the clutches to prevent it. So it works much better than a traditional clutch type diff and doesn't have the ratchet noise/jerkiness of a locker. Another advantage is that, at least for mine which I bought as an assembly with my Moser 9" from Spohn, it has a lifetime warranty. Of all the various diff's I looked at, it was the most expensive but after comparing all the pro's and con's it seemed like the best solution for me.

Bear


----------



## peahrens (Jun 7, 2010)

For what it's worth, my mechanic installed an Auburn limited slip unit a couple years ago on my '66. I don't race and it does great on the street. The car drive train was replaced earlier and I could not ID the rear axle. The posi either wasn't there or was worn out so stomping on it would spin a wheel (one only) in a hurry. I don't recall why we picked the Auburn, but I know we avoided lockers and wanted something that would go in w/o case modifications. That was when he also rebuilt the bearings, installed new control arms, so the rear end, not done in the '92 restoration, finally got done. Good luck with your project.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah the wavetrac is more than I want to spend. Going with the Auburn.


----------

